

Ask YC: What websites or products have the best User Interfaces? - Mazy

I'm looking for some inspiration.<p>http://vimeo.com<p>http://viddler.com<p>http://facebook.com<p>iphones, and ipods all come to mind.<p>but what else?
======
aneesh
I'm a big fan of 37signals software (37signals.com)

